

Poll HN: Game Play vs Income - gringofyx

Go here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tolu.na&#x2F;1bNfigp<p>HN is having trouble with recognising the URL, sorry for the shitty link. It&#x27;s a QuickSurveys survey, owned by toluna - hence the weird link format.<p>NOTE: Seems to have trouble in Chrome but FF is fine :(<p>RESULTS ARE HERE: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tolu.na&#x2F;1bNk1yO
======
bnejad
Shouldn't it just be hobbies vs income? What makes playing video games a
special case? I only mention this because any relationship you might find is
probably applicable to any hobby.

------
andrew_gardener
I'm not sure how helpful knowing someone's income is when sampling user's from
around the world unless you have some form of secondary data that helps place
people on the same measuring stick

That and comparing my salary to people in San Fransisco is depressing at face
value (but less so when cost of living gets worked in)

------
chudi
This is wrong, hn has an international audience

I earn between 0 and 25k a year in my country and that puts me in the middle
class

